# Ports are Blocked - No Router, Firewall Off - So frustrated



## rkittleberger

Ok, here's my extremely baffling situation:

- Going straight to a modem bypassing the router
- Fresh install of Windows 7 64-bit without ANY third party software
- Firewall is off

...and ALL my ports seemed to be blocked, or stealth.

My main issue was that I just wanted to be able to play Modern Warfare 2 multiplayer but the game timed out every time I tried to join a match online. I began to realize this was the case with any game I tried to play online. Any ideas here? A bit more info:

ISP: Comcast
Modem: ubee D3.0 Cable Modem
Router: Lynksys E1000 (this shouldn't matter though since the result is the same going straight into the modem)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rkittleberger

Anyone got any thoughts on this? I'm totally stumped.


----------



## Wand3r3r

You can't open ports without a router in place. All ports are blocked by default. To open ports you need to forward them. You can't forward them without a router. I would suggest going to portforward.com and review the documents on port forwarding.


----------



## Jason09

Let's make sure your modem is not functioning as a modem/router combo. Go to Start>All Programs>Accessories>Command Prompt. In the prompt, type *ipconfig.* Compare the IP address shown there to the address at What Is My IP Address - Shows Your IP Address. Are they the same or different?


----------



## rkittleberger

Gotcha. I have a Linksys E1000 router, and I've gone through the process on portforward.com for Modern Warfare 2, but to no avail. I'll check on weather or not my modem is functioning as a router as well. My guess is no, but I'll double check and post accordingly. Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## rkittleberger

They're the same. I assume that means that my modem is _not_ functioning as a router?


----------



## Jason09

Yes, you are correct. What software firewall are you using?


----------



## Wand3r3r

"I assume that means that my modem is not functioning as a router? "

Only if you got that public ip on a workstation directly connected to the modem.

This means you did a ipconfig when connected to the modem and you saw the assigned ip as the same as the one you are saying is your public ip.

Is this the case?

If not, your modem is a modem router

This being the case you need to get into this unit or talk to the isp about putting it in bridge mode


----------



## rkittleberger

The workstation was directly connected to the modem, so we should be ok there. As far as a firewall goes, the only one in place in the windows firewall, which I've tried both off and on. It doesn't seem to make a difference either way. I've also since tried a new router, again same result.

So just to recap...

1. Fresh install of windows 7 64-bit
2. Two different routers, both with ports forwarded
3. Modem ok.
4. No firewall

All this, and still can't connect to multiplayer servers on any PC game. I'm runnin out of race track haha.


----------



## Wand3r3r

rkittleberger doesn't appear you understood me.

3. Modem ok. <--- we don't know this yet

When you connected a workstation to the modem and you did a ipconfig WAS THE IP ADDRESS THE SAME AS YOU SEE when you go to whatsmyip or ipchicken?

Lets just cut to the chase. Please post the results of a ipconfig /all when connected directly to the modem.


----------



## rkittleberger

rkittleberger said:


> They're the same. I assume that means that my modem is _not_ functioning as a router?


I answered that question here ^^^ 

I also understood your question quite clearly, and answered accordingly. 

With the workstation connected directly to the modem the IP address listed in IP config and the IP addressed displayed at "whatismyip" is exactly the same.

I could do it again, just to double check, but I followed these instructions to the letter.


----------



## Wand3r3r

"the IP address listed in IP config and the IP addressed displayed at "whatismyip" is exactly the same."

Great. We can eliminate the modem as a cause point.

"They're the same. I assume that means that my modem is not functioning as a router?" 

OK lets hook the router up again as well as the xbox. Xbox have a static ip? forward these ports in the router to the xbox?

Findports - Call of Duty : Modern Warfare 2 (X360) tcp/udp ports list

I have had folks say this but what they meant was they saw the same whatsmyip address but hadn't done the comparison to the local ip.


----------



## rkittleberger

Why do you want me to hook up an XBox? I'm talking about just PC games, not XBox games. The Call of Duty Game (or any game for that matter) that I'm trying to play is running off of my Windows 7 PC.

I have the router hooked up again, but the result continues to be the same, regardless of weather the ports are forwarded or not.


----------



## Wand3r3r

Most play the game via xbox hence the suggestion.

So you assigned your win7 pc a static ip correct?
You forwarded those ports listed in the link I gave you to that static ip, correct?

Please post a screen shot of that routers forwarding screen with the ports forwarded. Thx


----------



## rkittleberger

Wand3r3r said:


> Most play the game via xbox hence the suggestion.
> 
> So you assigned your win7 pc a static ip correct?
> You forwarded those ports listed in the link I gave you to that static ip, correct?
> 
> Please post a screen shot of that routers forwarding screen with the ports forwarded. Thx


Yeah you're right about that haha, and I apologize for the confusion. The help is greatly appreciated. I did assign a static IP address and then forwarded the ports for Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2. I'll post screenshots when I get home tonight, although I'm fairly certain it was configured correctly.


----------



## Wand3r3r

make sure its these ports and tcp or udp or both

Application: COD6X360 External port: 53 Internal port: 53 Protocol: TCP/UDP

Application: COD6360A External port: 80 Internal port: 80 Protocol: TCP

Application: COD6360B External port: 3074 Internal port: 3074 Protocol: TCP/UDP

Application: COD6360C External port: 88 Internal port: 88 Protocol: UDP


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rkittleberger

Wand3r3r said:


> make sure its these ports and tcp or udp or both
> 
> Application: COD6X360 External port: 53 Internal port: 53 Protocol: TCP/UDP
> 
> Application: COD6360A External port: 80 Internal port: 80 Protocol: TCP
> 
> Application: COD6360B External port: 3074 Internal port: 3074 Protocol: TCP/UDP
> 
> Application: COD6360C External port: 88 Internal port: 88 Protocol: UDP
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Well, this is exactly what I did before. Same result. And besides that, why would I need to have these ports open to play the game online? I've never had to do that in the past, and it seems like all this would do is present somewhat of a needless security risk.


----------



## rkittleberger

Wouldn't UPnP just open and/or forward these ports as needed?


----------



## Wand3r3r

UPnP should.

from the link I gave you
"should be opened or forwarded in your router/firewall to allow proper connection to an online server or dedicated server and/or when you want to host an online multiplayer game "

have you gone to shields up or portforward.com and tested the ports?


----------

